# Clones are growing on me.



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I really love and trust the CZ platform and feel confident with them. Back a few months ago I was at a local shop and picked up a SAR Arms B6P in 9mm. It's a CZ compact clone. I've seen them before but this one had a stainless slide and was only $250. It came with one SAR mag, but the shop had a CZ compact 14rd mag in a drawer, it fit and worked perfectly, so I brought it home.
On Saturday I was at another shop that was holding an anniversary sale. I found an EAA Witness P compact in 9mm. 2 14rd EAA mags, they offered it to me for $219. I was hoping the mags would interchange but they don't. The SAR is a small frame, the Witness is a large frame. I haven't shot the Witness yet but I expect it to be just as good as my CZ and SAR. I feel pretty lucky to have found 2 CZ clones at such good prices and know I have good solid pistols.


----------



## Vinny1 (Jan 24, 2017)

That's all I have are clones. I had a Witness P compact in .9mm but traded it for a Witness compact all steel .10mm (squared off slide). The .9mm was a good gun but I am a bigger fan of "old school" steel guns. Its all I have now.

Vince


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Yea, I had a Witness P Compact in .45acp a few years back, and let it go. Wish I still had that 1. I bought a SAR B6P a couple of years ago for I think right around $235. I like it. It is not the same as my CZ Shadow, the all steel, real deal, BUT, it is still a bargain purchase. I've got 'lots 'o guns', BUT still enjoy a bargain when I find one.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

54rambler said:


> I really love and trust the CZ platform and feel confident with them. Back a few months ago I was at a local shop and picked up a SAR Arms B6P in 9mm. It's a CZ compact clone. I've seen them before but this one had a stainless slide and was only $250. It came with one SAR mag, but the shop had a CZ compact 14rd mag in a drawer, it fit and worked perfectly, so I brought it home.
> On Saturday I was at another shop that was holding an anniversary sale. I found an EAA Witness P compact in 9mm. 2 14rd EAA mags, they offered it to me for $219. I was hoping the mags would interchange but they don't. The SAR is a small frame, the Witness is a large frame. I haven't shot the Witness yet but I expect it to be just as good as my CZ and SAR. I feel pretty lucky to have found 2 CZ clones at such good prices and know I have good solid pistols.


Nothing wrong with SAR's or EAA's...they are good guns that are well made.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I just recently got my first "real CZ", a Custom Shopped P-07. Nice, but it's not my favorite. I actually like my cheap as they come SAR CM9 Gen2 better, and at $250 shipped, it was a little over 1/3 the cost of the P-07. It's sort of a P-07 clone.

I have 2 Jericho 941's a 4.2" SA surplus from Israel, and a nearly new 3.6" one from a pawn shop. It appeared unfired when I got it for a great price. Along with those I have 3 Tanfoglio TA/90's, 2 full sized and one compact, and a SAR K2P, another good gun, but not as good as the CM9 is. Of all of them, my favorite to shoot is my Tanfoglio "Mossad" TA/90 fullized, it's one nice shooter. Of my polymer guns, the SAR CM9 is my fave, with the P-07 close behind it. The main difference is I like the P-07's grip texture, I LOVE the CM9's.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

And here I thought that this thread was about the _Blade Runner_ effect...
...Or perhaps the original, _Do Androids Dream Of Electric Sheep_.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Has anyone here heard of a 2011? It is a modified 1911 style that comes in a variety of calibers.
Here it is.




GW


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I've mentioned before that I have a Tanfoglio EAA Witness in 45ACP that I bought years ago. It is a fine gun and has never failed in any way. It takes a double stack ten round magazine.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> And here I thought that this thread was about the _Blade Runner_ effect...
> ...Or perhaps the original, _Do Androids Dream Of Electric Sheep_.


I read that, but don't remember; do they?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

To paraphrase Will Rogers: I never metaphor I didn't like.


----------

